# H&M Beauty Discussion



## Naynadine (Sep 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried anything from H&M's new beauty line? Anything catching your eye?




H&M Beauty launch - Stylishly Beautiful

  I've tested a few things so far. I wasn't too impressed by the blushes but the lipstick formula exceeded the expectations I had. What I also really like is the Revelation perfume oil roller ball, perfect warm fall / winter scent. The cream e/s formula is nice as well.


----------



## leonah (Sep 16, 2015)

yay! I don't usually buy cheap make up like this but sometimes you can find some good products ) I'm going to try their lip liner since I heard some good things about them and their new chunky lip pencil


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 16, 2015)

leonah said:


> yay! *I don't usually buy cheap make up like this but sometimes you can find some good products *) I'm going to try their lip liner since I heard some good things about them and their new chunky lip pencil


  I agree! I have a dislike for drugstore makeup and usually only buy MAC and high and brands, but the packaging was what intrigued me so I had to give it a try. Besides that, I recently found two other great affordable makeup products form high street brands (Topshop and Other Stories) where I was pleasantly surprised by the quality.


----------



## Corally (Sep 16, 2015)

Packaging is so much better now, I quite like it. I'm a little hesitant about trying some stuff from the new line because H&M make-up in the past was sooo disapointing.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

whaat?  I'll put it on my list to check out.


----------



## leonah (Sep 19, 2015)

I was passing by H&M today and swatched some of the lip liners and one of the chunky lip pencil  I forgot to take a pic before I washed my hand.. it was hard to get rid of the lip liners which is really promising! I heard good stuff about these two. I bought two lip liners and the chunky lip pencil that I can swatch at least later just need to figure out how to post it here


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 20, 2015)

Free shipping on the German site with code 3143. I ordered two lipsticks.


----------



## Corally (Sep 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Free shipping on the German site with code 3143. I ordered two lipsticks.


  Oooh do share them swatches when you have the time.  I've read a review the other day and one lippie looked pretty great (just not my color) and the other one, a purple one, not so. There should be matte lippies soon also btw, I don't know when but I've read that on that blog. I'm more excited for those!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 20, 2015)

Corally said:


> Oooh do share them swatches when you have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I saw that too, there are supposed to be matte ones and also sheer ones in a slim tube, but they're all showing as sold out on the German site. I hope we get them soon.
  I'll report back and try to take some swatch pics.


----------



## Corally (Sep 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh do share them swatches when you have the time.   I've read a review the other day and one lippie looked pretty great (just not my color) and the other one, a purple one, not so. There should be matte lippies soon also btw, I don't know when but I've read that on that blog. I'm more excited for those!
> ...


  I think Germany will get them soon then, on the Dutch H&M site there are only the cream lipsticks so far. And thanks girl!


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been creeping around the displays and that dark brown lipstick colour is calling my name... it's called "So Cocoa" IIRC. Waiting for more reviews on the formula by then.
  Anyone tried the nail lacquers? How are they?


----------



## ellemarie (Oct 8, 2015)

I just checked out the new line at the Mall of America and was blown away by most of the collection, but especially the lipsticks. Really creamy, excellent pigmentation, huge color range. I can't believe I only walked out with two lipsticks. I'll upload the liquid lipstick swatches I got when I get a chance. The lipsticks I got (Heirloom and Brunette Ambition) are so, so cute. The formula is comparable to the new Bobbi Brown luxe lipsticks.  I don't need concealer at all, but the $6 tube is calling my name!  The eyeshadows are a little stiff and/or too glittery for me.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm still impressed with the lipstick formula, IMO it's even better than a few high end ones. I also fell in love with one of the LE fragrances and bought a backup. They had a 3 for 2 beauty products sale going on, but sadly it was sold out at the time or else I would've gotten some more. 

The matte l/s are finally available on the german site as well, I just ordered the nude. There's a really gorgeous looking purple too, purple lovers should probably check it out. I'll report back on the matte formula.





I'm still wating for the highlighters to pop up on the site as well as a peachy-nude cream e/s I saw on a blog. Oh, and they have a new LE bronzer which looks pretty nice, I might order it:

Product Detail | H&M DE


----------



## Corally (Jan 6, 2016)

I also saw the matte lippies on the Dutch H&M website. Didn't order them though because I have no $$ atm.  And tbh I'm also waiting on a good deal, like 3 for 2. There are some great colors though, including that purple!  And I still need to try some of the regular lippies.

The bronzer looks really pretty but I think it's way too light for me. And... highlighters?  Do you have a link for me Nay? And what's the fragrance called? I'm really curious now.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2016)

Corally said:


> I also saw the matte lippies on the Dutch H&M website. Didn't order them though because I have no $$ atm.  And tbh I'm also waiting on a good deal, like 3 for 2. There are some great colors though, including that purple!  And I still need to try some of the regular lippies.
> 
> The bronzer looks really pretty but I think it's way too light for me. And... highlighters?  Do you have a link for me Nay? And what's the fragrance called? I'm really curious now.



I don't know how frequently they have deals like that, but they do have free shipping here at the moment so that's good. I'm still a little miffed that I missed that deal though.

I saw some swatches of the highlighters on IG, but that was weeks ago, I'll see if I can still find them.
The fragrance is the The New Noir. I'm not that good at describing scents, all I can say it's pretty unique to me. Kinda dark and smokey, but not ''warm''. Also more on the unisex side I'd say. It's probably not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2016)

OK, the highlighter comes in three shades and is called Halo Illuminiser. I can't find the pretty swatches I was talking about, but here are other ones of two of the shades:

Jasmins.se: Halo Illuminiser H&M Beauty swatch


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought a cream eye shadow but I haven't had the chance to try it out yet. The nail polishes, though, I have about 8 of them now and I love them!


----------



## Corally (Jan 7, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> I don't know how frequently they have deals  like that, but they do have free shipping here at the moment so that's  good. I'm still a little miffed that I missed that deal though.
> 
> I saw some swatches of the highlighters on IG, but that was weeks ago, I'll see if I can still find them.
> The fragrance is the The New Noir. I'm not that good at describing  scents, all I can say it's pretty unique to me. Kinda dark and smokey,  but not ''warm''. Also more on the unisex side I'd say. It's probably  not everyone's cup of tea.



Hmm it definitely sounds interesting! I can't find it on the site  though so I think it's sold out. And I always miss the good deals so I  also missed that one lol.


----------



## Corally (Jan 7, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> OK, the highlighter comes in three shades and is called Halo Illuminiser. I can't find the pretty swatches I was talking about, but here are other ones of two of the shades:
> 
> Jasmins.se: Halo Illuminiser H&M Beauty swatch



Thanks! Didn't know you meant liquid highlighters so I was surprised when I saw the tubes lol. They look pretty, especially the left one. The right one is waaaay too dark for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2016)

I might have to check these out.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2016)

I got the matte lipstick yesterday, it's called Hot Chocolate and it's a greytoned beige nude. A little too ''poopy'' for me, lol. But seeing colours like MAC Stone being really popular I think a lot of people would like this one. The formula is good - not as smooth as MAC's matte lipsticks, but decent. And it smells just like a MAC one too.


----------



## Andrew25 (Jan 27, 2016)

Recently visited their outlet with mates and as always everything there was perfectly lush! I am sure they keep a track on people's choice and then arrange their products accordingly which is the best part of the way it all works.All the ladies out their that uses their products they simply know the fact why they go for it.


----------



## Sarahwilloughby (Feb 14, 2016)

Their products are surprisingly good. 
The concealer wheel is just as good as a Benefit or Mac Concealer that I have used in the past- that is how impressed I am with the concealer. 
The blushers are lovely as well as the cream foundations. 
However, the lipsticks I have found are alittle hit or miss- some are very beautiful however others I have tried have come out rather streaky and sink into the cracks of the lips rather obviously.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 14, 2016)

I bought 2 lipsticks and a cream eyeshadow. On my lids, the shadow is pretty much my skin tone so I'm not too impressed lol. And the lipsticks are thick...idk if maybe mine were old, but they're a heavy cream. With 1 swipe it looks chunky as if I've layered on too much.

But, I haven't given up hope! Oh yeah I also bought 2 nail polishes and they're very nice. The polish color actually matches the tube, which I appreciate. I wouldn't mind a few more fun colors.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 14, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> OK, the highlighter comes in three shades and is called Halo Illuminiser. I can't find the pretty swatches I was talking about, but here are other ones of two of the shades:
> 
> Jasmins.se: Halo Illuminiser H&M Beauty swatch



Thank you!! The lighter one is pretty. I haven't seen these in store yet but now I have something to hunt for muahahaha


----------



## leonah (Feb 20, 2016)

that highlighter is pretty but I have not seen that one anywhere yet and seems to be SO on their site. I really like H&M eyebrow gel btw if someone is looking for a cheap and decent brow gel


----------

